
Google Withdraws Patent Claims Against Microsoft - Pr0
http://allthingsd.com/20130108/google-withdraws-patent-claims-against-microsoft/
======
jkat
I guess I've been living under a filtered bubble...I've used Google as my go-
to example as the only big company not using patents offensively
([http://cultofmac.cultofmaccom.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uplo...](http://cultofmac.cultofmaccom.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/10/tumblr.jpg))

~~~
Permit
I have no idea whether or not that image is accurate, but it's worth noting
the image deals solely with mobile-related patents. This lawsuit was related
to the H.264 on the Xbox.

~~~
bornhuetter
Considering the chart doesn't even have Apple suing Samsung, I'd say is either
very inaccurate or very out of date.

~~~
saraid216
It doesn't have Motorola suing anyone either, which the OP sort of
demonstrates is false.

------
wmf
If my reading is correct, they only withdrew those claims in the ITC (where
Moto/Google was seeking a _ban_ on the Xbox 360) but they plan to continue a
lawsuit against MS over those same patents. This appears to be fallout from
Google's agreement with the FTC to abuse RAND patents slightly less.

